# Ladies and Gentlemen! The time has come!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL this one looks good but can't see photos at work... subbing!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Haha nice shots. The captions were quite entertaining.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

nice pictures


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats awesome! **** great photos, and the captions go perfectly with the pics! Flirt is stunningly gorgeous and looks no where near only 16months!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the giggle HC! Love that little guy


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What a couple of handsome opponents!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

DuffyDuck said:


> LOL this one looks good but can't see photos at work... subbing!


I hope in your new job you can see the photos at work! 

HC...fantastic photos and hysterical captions. I love how you captured the whole encounter and their personalities. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

haha this made my day! Thanks for such great captures and captions to go along


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****!!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

love it xD


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

"Here all week, Ladies" HHAAHAHAHAHAHA! Awesome!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

The hand sake picture  hehe


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

LOVE it. Way too funny :lol:.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

That is brilliant and awesome captions you came up with!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha great pictures and hilarious captions! Your horses are beautiful.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! It was hard for me to take the photos. I was too busy laughing hysterically!




csimkunas6 said:


> Thats awesome! **** great photos, and the captions go perfectly with the pics! Flirt is stunningly gorgeous and looks no where near only 16months!


Thank you!
Well I suppose he's not technically.....he's 17 months on the 26th of March, laugh!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Hahahahaha!!! The suspenseful drama kept me on edge!
Really great pics, I always try to have a camera when adding new horses together. Harmless horse drama is so fun and educational to watch  the little guy sure don't take sh*t from nobody! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hahaha fantastic photos!!!
And. no fair - why does your 16 month old look less stupid than mine?  Billy is only 3 days older than Flirt, I didn't realise they were that close!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Hahaha fantastic photos!!!
> And. no fair - why does your 16 month old look less stupid than mine?  Billy is only 3 days older than Flirt, I didn't realise they were that close!


Thats what I was saying! Rodeo didnt look anywhere as near as grown up as Flirt does in these photos!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Hahaha fantastic photos!!!
> And. no fair - why does your 16 month old look less stupid than mine?  Billy is only 3 days older than Flirt, I didn't realise they were that close!


He does still have baby face if that counts!! Otherwise he really is maturing nicely, starting to look a lot like a real horse!!

I didn't realise how close they were either. Very cool.

I'm going to go see if I can find some photos of him looking awkward now so that you can have a giggle....


























And my personal favourite, part way through his first clipping session....


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He looks like such a darling HC, and SO solid!! Billy is a very fine, modern type warmblood, has got Fish's paces and lovely front end, but the tb dam has really refined him. Makes him look tiny compared to Flirt! How tall is your boy now?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, his sire definitely added some substance to him, although his dam is a pretty solid mare herself. He's got a lovely, trainable mind, just takes everything in his stride.

At the moment he's about 15.1 at the wither and almost 15.2 at the rump. String test says he should get pretty close to 17hh. How tall is Billy? It will be fascinating to see how they compare as they mature!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Which side of him has the clydie? My mind has gone blank and I can't remember! He sounds a lot like Billy, can't beat having such an easy going young horse. I had a roller on him today with chaff bags filled with cans tied to the rings... do you think he cared? Tried to eat them, and when he decided they weren't edible just went along on his merry way!

Ok, yep he's a lot bigger than Billy. Fish is a whisker off 17hh, but the mare was only 16.1hh and a maiden, so I am hoping Billy makes it to 16hh. I haven't sticked him yet, but his 2 year old paddock buddy was sticked at 15.1hh the other day, and Billy is not too far off him. I'd put him at 15hh at the wither, maybe a tad under.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

His sire is the clyde. He only stands at 16.1, but was an orphan foal who's growth was slightly stunted. He has consistently thrown foals upwards of 16.3hh.










His dam is the WB (obviously! haha). She is about 16.2. (The filly in this photo is Flirt's 2011 full sister)










Flirt tends to check to see whether he can get out of doing something, then spend a second figuring out how much effort it would actually take to get out of it, then decide that it's too hard and he'll just do as he's told, haha! He's quite a character. 

Sounds like there's a good chance of him hitting 16hh then! Not sure how true it is as Flirt is my first step in to the world of WB's, but I have heard that they can mature quite slowly, much the same as drafts do?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

The mare is lovely! Flirt should mature very nicely with that combination

Yep, they're very slow maturers, lots of them are still gaining height at 7 years old, and they fill out slowly as well. There's always the exceptions though, my friend's Whisper 1V mare stopped growing at about 2 1/2, she's just under 16hh but very solid.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

That's what I thought would be the case. I am itching to see what Flirt will look like in 4 or 5 years time. Billy too!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Neat, love the sub-titles. Too cute. The little guy has grit..... impressive!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures of your horses


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I really enjoyed your pictures and the captions that went with them.
I look forward to watching Flirt mature.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Lovely pictures-thanks for posting them. Flirt looks quite mature & the pony is very cute.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

these are great!!! ROFL!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

<< Dies from cuteness!!!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Wait till I put the photos up of my cousin riding Nippa....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats really funny


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/nippas-riding-pony-now-115994/


----------

